

Why are Gilt and Flash Sales Sites so Profitable? - vincentchan
http://primitus.com/blog/why-are-gilt-and-flash-sales-sites-so-profitable/

======
minouye
"This is an easy business to start; it’s a really hard business to scale."

It will be interesting to see how Gilt, Ruelala, ideeli, etc. continue to
address this. They all seem like they've been frantically trying to diversify
(travel being the most notable one IMO).

